# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Γενική συζήτηση περί του ναυαγίου του Α/Π ΧΕΙΜΑΡPΑ

## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Νάξος

Η μόνη αναφορά στο Στάλιν και στο Στανλισμό έγινε για να δείξω ότι και οι ίδιοι οι Ρώσσοι δια μέσου της εξουσίας τους παραδέχθησαν τα λάθη του ( σικ ) της εποχής εκείνης.

Οσον  αφορά τα άλλα που γράφεις ..................................................
..................................................  ................................................
<Μπορεί να μην έγινε συνωμοσία για να βυθιστεί το πλοίο (προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο *είχε εντολή να βυθιστεί*, δεν υπήρχε συνομωσία, αλλά ένα καλά στημένο σχέδιο), αλλά ο τρόπος που χειρίστηκαν οι κρατικοί λειτουργοί την υπόθεση πριν και κυρίως μετά το ναυάγιο είναι λίαν συνομωτικός.

Και ρωτώ: πήγε κανείς χωροφύλακας σπίτι του; Τιμωρήθηκε κανείς από αυτήν την ιστορία; Γίνανε αυτοψίες; Καταδικάστηκαν ποτέ οι υπαίτιοι; *Η μόνη σκοτούρα του τότε ελληνικού κράτους ήταν να μη διαφύγουν ζωντανοί όσοι κρατούμενοι γλίτωσαν από το μακελειό και κολύμπησαν* *ίσαμε την ξηρά*. Για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία ο ναυαγός παύει να είναι άνθρωπος, αλλά πολιτικός κρατούμενος. Είναι το μόνο ναυτικό ατύχημα με τόσες ανθρώπινες απώλειες και αντιστρόφως ανάλογη δικαστική έρευνα, καταλογισμό και απόδοση ευθυνών και βέβαια ιστορική έρευνα.

Ας μιλήσει ο Jhon Adam που έγραψε :

<Ούτε σαν ..υποψία κανείς δεν άφησε να ενοηθεί ότι η Κυβέρνηση ήθελε να πνίξει κανέναν, πόσο μάλλον 30 κρατούμενους, την στιγμή που οι εκτελέσεις είχαν προκαλέσει παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον.......................>

----------


## john adam

Antonio,
Vedi che nel mondo delle volte, ci sta' anche la gustizia.
Non la gustizia col senso letterario, ma la gustizia col senso umano, antopocentico. Altri lo chiamano Dio. Altri solamente gravita'. Io lo chiamo "PASSAGGIO DI VITA".
Na volta ancora, grazie.
j

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο πνιγμένος ναυαγός  του Χειμάρα να διαφέρει απ οποιονδήποτε άλλον ναυαγό. 
Απλά βόλευε και βολεύει αυτούς που είχαν και έχουν επενδύσει πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ανάμεσα Γρεβενά και Μέτσοβο είναι ένα μικρό χωριουδάκι το Μικρολίβαδο με ένα απλό όμορφο και φτηνό ξενώνα που το επισκεπτόμαστε 1-2 φορές το χρόνο.
Μια από τις φορές λοιπόν πήγαμε στο Μέτσοβο και καθίσαμε για καφέ.
Τότε ένα γεγονός μας  έκανε τη χειρίστη εντύπωση :
Οι ντόπιοι γύρω μας στο καφενείο μιλούσαν Ελληνικά  όταν όμως ήθελαν να πουν κάτι , ακόμη και το πιο αθώο αλλά δεν ήθελαν να το ακούσουμε-καταλάβουμε εμείς μιλούσαν <Βλάχικα> ή κάποια τοπική τους διάλεκτο.

----------


## john adam

Φίλε Τοξότη,
Και γώ Βλάχος είμαι. Η ελευθερία του λόγου (και όχι μόνο) δεν έχει γλώσσα, ούτε χρώμα, ούτε κανόνες. Γιατί Θίχτηκες ενώ το μύνημα είχε παραλήπτη? Εσύ ξέρεις αν υπάρχει Ιταλός που παρακολουθεί το forum με λίγα ελληνικά που ξέρει? Μήπως πρέπει για κάθε μύνημα που γράφει ο καθένας μας να το εξηγεί? 
Παιδιά, συγγνώμη, τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς?

----------


## τοξοτης

*ΘΑ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΦΙΛΕ ELLINIS AN ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ??????????????*

----------


## john adam

Αντώνη,
όπως κατάλαβες,.....κατάλαβες.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φίλε Τοξότη,
> Και γώ Βλάχος είμαι. Η ελευθερία του λόγου (και όχι μόνο) δεν έχει γλώσσα, ούτε χρώμα, ούτε κανόνες. Γιατί Θίχτηκες ενώ το μύνημα είχε παραλήπτη? Εσύ ξέρεις αν υπάρχει Ιταλός που παρακολουθεί το forum με λίγα ελληνικά που ξέρει? Μήπως πρέπει για κάθε μύνημα που γράφει ο καθένας μας να το εξηγεί? 
> Παιδιά, συγγνώμη, τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς?


Κοίτα φίλε μου Αντώνης είναι ο ROI και μη μου πείς ότι αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιοιν φίλο σου Ιταλό < Antonio> , γιατί θα μου είναι δύσκολο να το πιστεψω, όταν μάλιστα αμέσως πρίν ο ROI μεταξύ άλλον είχε αναφερθεί και σε σένα γραφοντας < Σε κάποια στιγμή εμφανίστηκε, σαν από μηχανής θεός, και ο καλός φίλος *john adam*.> ότι ετσι αφθορμητα μέσα απο το forum σου ήρθε να μιλήσεις μαζί του


Προσωπικά τους γνωστούς μου που είναι άσχετοι με το nautilia ή τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο ή τους στέλνω e-mail.

Αλίμονο αν ο καθένας χρησιμοποιούσε το χώρο αυτό για να επικοινωνεί με τους γνωστούς συγγενείς και φίλους του και να λέει ο καθένας ότι θέλει, να μη ξέρουμε σε ποιον απευθύνεται ποιος κι αν απαντήσεις να σου λένε < δεν ήταν για σένα για τον άλλον ήταν το γνωστό μου από το Τζιμπουτί θα γινόταν εδώ τις ......μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ


Όσο για την ελευθερία του λόγου μην υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη μου

Τέλος προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως το < Βλάχος> δεν εγγράφει ούτε ειρωνικά ούτε υβριστικά ούτε υποτιμητικά απλά έγινε αναφορά στη διάλεκτο ενός ολόκληρου λαού.

----------


## john adam

> Κοίτα φίλε μου Αντώνης είναι ο ROI και μη μου πείς ότι αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιοιν φίλο σου Ιταλό < Antonio> , γιατί θα μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστεψω, όταν μάλιστα αμέσως πρίν ο ROI μεταξύ άλλον είχε αναφερθεί και σε σένα γραφοντας < Σε κάποια στιγμή εμφανίστηκε, σαν από μηχανής θεός, και ο καλός φίλος *john adam*.> 
> ότι  ετσι αφθορμητα μέσα απο το forum σου ήρθε να μιλήσεις μαζί του
> 
> Προσωπικά τους γνωστούς μου που είναι άσχετοι με το nautilia ή τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο ή τους στέλνω e-mail.
> 
> Αλίμονο αν ο καθένας χρησιμοποιούσε το χώρο αυτό για να επικοινωνεί με τους γνωστούς συγγενείς και φίλους του και να λέει ο καθένας ότι θέλει, να μη ξέρουμε σε ποιον απευθύνεται ποιος κι αν απαντήσεις να σου λένε < δεν ήταν για σένα για τον άλλον ήταν το γνωστό μου από το Τζιμπουτί  θα γινόταν εδώ τις ......μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ
>  
> Όσο για την ελευθερία του λόγου μην υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη μου


Μήπως εσύ υποτιμάς την ιδια την ελευθερία? Τι ακριβώς συμαίνουν τα μπιπ σου?

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Τοξότη, ο Στάλιν μπορεί να υπήρξε καλός για την πατρίδα του ή για την πλειοψηφία των συμπατριωτών του και για κάποιους άλλους να ήταν ο σατανάς προσωποποιημένος. Το ίδιο και ο Τσώρτσιλ. Δε μπορεί κανείς να τον κατηγορήσει ότι δεν αγωνίστηκε με νύχια και με δόντια για το καλό της Βρετανίας ανεξάρτητα αν η Βρετανία έπνιξε στο αίμα την Ελλάδα, την Κύπρο και ένα μάτσο άλλες αποικίες της. Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι δύο για τη δική μας πατρίδα ήταν νεκροθάφτες. Ο μεν Τσώρτσιλ απεβίβασε στρατό σε μία -υποτίθεται- φίλια χώρα την οποία και βομβάρδισε (την Αθήνα δεν την βομβάρδισε ούτε καν ο Χίτλερ…), ενώ Στάλιν, κρατώντας τη «συμφωνία μεταξύ κυρίων» της Γιάλτα ουδέποτε φρόντισε με τη βαρύτητα που είχε η τότε ΕΣΣΔ να σταματήσει το κακό στην Ελλάδα και η χώρα να μην αλληλοσπαράσσεται (μία κουβέντα βρε αδερφέ σε διπλωματικό επίπεδο).

Το θέμα είναι ότι σε εκείνη τη δίνη την πλήρωσε η Ελλάδα όσο καμία άλλη χώρα στον κόσμο και το τραγικό είναι ότι η χώρα μας έπρεπε να έχει διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση από τους συμμάχους μόνο και μόνο για το γεγονός ότι αντιστάθηκε σθεναρά με ανύπαρκτα μέσα κόντρα στους ναζιστές. Σε τελική ανάλυση η Αγγλία, οι ΗΠΑ αγωνίστηκαν για να επικρατήσουν στην παγκόσμια αγορά, ενώ εμείς αγωνιστήκαμε για να απελευθερωθούμε.

Η απώλεια της Κύπρου μέσα από μία μακροπρόθεσμη διαδικασία διπλωματικών διαβουλεύσεων και παραστρατιωτικών πραξικοπημάτων αποδεικνύει το γεγονός ότι η Ελλάδα δεν ήταν ποτέ χώρα ανεξάρτητη. Ούτε και τώρα φυσικά. 


«Ας μιλήσει ο Jhon Adam που έγραψε :

Ούτε σαν ..υποψία κανείς δεν άφησε να ενοηθεί ότι η Κυβέρνηση ήθελε να πνίξει κανέναν, πόσο μάλλον 30 κρατούμενους, την στιγμή που οι εκτελέσεις είχαν προκαλέσει παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον....... »


Η κυβέρνηση τότε ήταν εκείνη που εκτελούσε τους πολιτικούς κρατούμενους. Είναι δυνατόν εκείνη η κυβέρνηση να επέτρεπε να διαρρεύσει κάτι σαν «ξέρετε, δεν ήταν ατύχημα, εμείς τους φάγαμε;» Όσοι πολίτες εκτελέστηκαν τότε, μέσω αυτοσχέδιων δικαστηρίων που δεν έδιναν τα στοιχειώδη δικαιώματα στους κατηγορούμενους να υπερασπιστούν τον εαυτό τους, εκτελέστηκαν με την κατηγορία του κομμουνιστή και του αναρχικού. Θα μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε σήμερα κάποιον να εκτελείται επειδή ψηφίζει Πασόκ, ΝΔ, ΚΚΕ ή Χρυσή Αυγή; Ασφαλώς όχι. Τότε όμως, το να έχεις αριστερές πεποιθήσεις ήταν εγγυημένο διαβατήριο για την απομόνωση, την περιθωριοποίηση και δυστυχώς σε πολλές περιπτώσεις με τον θάνατο. Κομμουνιστής βάσει νόμου θεωρείτο προδότης. Τέτοιοι νόμοι, τέτοιες κυβερνήσεις… Οι κυβερνήσεις του τότε (αλήθεια, ο βασιληάς τί ρόλο βαρούσε; ) ήταν 100% υποτελείς στους ξένους και αν μη τί άλλο 400 θύματα παραπάνω, όταν ήδη έχουν σταυρωθεί στό δικό τους Γολγοθά δεκάδες χιλιάδες Έλληνες, δεν ήταν παρά 400 θύματα και τίποτε άλλο. 

Γιατί αυτό το τόσο συγκλονιστικό γεγονός που το έζησε ένας ολόκληρος λαός πέρασε στο ντούκου; Αν ρωτήσουμε 100 Έλληνες για το Μαραντόνα, τον Κέννεντυ, τον Αραφάτ, τους πρώτους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες, το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού και το Τσερνόμπιλ, αν όχι οι 100 οι 90 έχουν ακούσει τα παραπάνω ονόματα και σίγουρα θα έχουν έστω και δύο λόγια να πουν. Αφήνω στην κρίση σας να μου πείτε πόσοι ξέρουν για το ναυαγιο του Χειμάρρα.

«Οι εκτελέσεις προκάλεσαν παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον... » 

Ενδιαφέρον πιθανότατα φιλολογικό, του τύπου, «ναι κάτι γίνεται εκεί πέρα στην Ελλάδα». Ουσιαστικό ενδιαφέρον όμως κανένα. Διότι εξακολούθησαν να γίνονται εκτελέσεις για χρόνια και χρόνια.  Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπου «κακοί κυβερνήτες» κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους λαμβάνονται από τα διάφορα κράτη μέτρα. Μποϋκοτάζ, εμπάργκο ακόμα και στρατιωτικές επεμβάσεις. Στην Ελλάδα δεν έγινε τίποτε από όλα αυτά. Η μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα ήταν η αμαρτωλή σελίδα της Δύσης και η Δύση φρόντισε καλά η δυσοσμία να μη βγει παραέξω.

Ποτέ στα χρονικά ο κρατικός μηχανισμός δεν ήταν τόσο απαθής απέναντι σε ναυάγια. Στο ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον μέχρι και ο βασιληάς συμμετείχε στις έρευνες διάσωσης με ελικόπτερο, σύμφωνα με τον Τύπο της εποχής.

«Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο πνιγμένος ναυαγός του Χειμάρα να διαφέρει απ οποιονδήποτε άλλον ναυαγό. 
Απλά βόλευε και βολεύει αυτούς που είχαν και έχουν επενδύσει πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.»

Αναρωτήσου φίλε Τοξότη γιατί πράγματι ο ναυαγός του Χειμάρρα δεν αντιμετωπίστηκε όπως ο ναυαγός του Ηράκλειον, του Χρυσή Αυγή και του Εξπρές Σαμινα. Αναρωτήσου γιατί δεν πήγαν στη φυλακή οι υπαίτιοι, γιατί το κράτος απουσίαζε, γιατί οι οικογένειες τω νεκρών δεν αποζημιώθηκαν, γιατί η ιστορία σώπασε…. Σε τελική ανάλυση οι 30  κρατούμενοι (μπορούμε να έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη σε ένα διεφθαρμένο κράτος και να πιστέψουμε ότι ήταν τελικά μόνο 30; ) δεν ήταν κακούργοι του ποινικού δικαίου. Ήταν πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι. 

Σε μια χώρα που οι μαυραγορίτες και οι γερμανοτσολιάδες (στην Ανατολική  Μακεδονία και τη Θράκη τους αποκαλούσαν «Βούλγαρους» και από 'κει κρατά τη ρίζα του το «βούλγαρος» που ακούμε στα γήπεδα, έχει την έννοια του προδότη) έκαναν περιουσίες από το μαρτύριο ενός λαού και έπιασαν πόστα στη δημόσια ζωή του τόπου, περιστατικά σαν το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρρα ήταν για όσους έζησαν εκείνη την εποχή αναμενόμενα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μήπως εσύ υποτιμάς την ιδια την ελευθερία? Τι ακριβώς συμαίνουν τα μπιπ σου?


Ειλικρινά θέλεις να σου πω τι σημαίνουν τα μπιπ μπιπ όταν λέμε <θα γινόταν τις................από την  ασυνεννοησία ????????????

----------


## john adam

> Ειλικρινά θέλεις να σου πω τι σημαίνουν τα μπιπ μπιπ όταν λέμε <θα γινόταν τις................από την  ασυνεννοησία ????????????


¶φωνος απο το επίπεδο και τον τρόπο σου.

----------


## τοξοτης

> ¶φωνος απο το επίπεδο και τον τρόπο σου.


Αν θέλεις μπορείς να μου πεις γιατί μένεις άφωνος και για πιο επίπεδο και ποιους τρόπους αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## Trakman

Παρακαλώ η διαμάχη *να σταματήσει εδώ*. Εάν επιθυμείτε να συνεχίσετε τότε αυτό να γίνει με προσωπικά μηνύματα. Το θέμα εδώ αφορά το Χειμάρρα και μόνο αυτό. Το φόρουμ είναι καραβολατρικό, όχι πολιτικό κλπ.

----------


## john adam

Φίλε Νάξος, δεν γνώριζα το σημείο του forum: συζητήσεις. Sorry.
Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι η τότε κυβέρνηση είχε σχέδιο καταποντισμού για το Χειμάρα ή για άτι τέτοιο τέλως πάντων?
Θα σε βοηθήσω λίγο, μόνο σε παρακαλώ σκέψου λίγο παραπάνω ότι θα σου γράψω, θα είναι κάπως.. κωδικοποιημένα, γνωρίζοντας την αγάπη σου (και των υπολοίπων) για τα πλοία.
Το "Θεμιστοκλής" τον Ιανουάριο του 1947 τι ακριβώς πλεύσεις έκανε?

----------


## john adam

RIZOSPASTIS 2-2-47.jpg

Και κάτι για το παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρων των καταστάσεων στην χώρα μας.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε John Adam την άποψη μου την είπα σε παραπάνω μηνύματα. Δε προσπαθώ να πείσω κανένα, δικαιούμαι όμως να την έχω. Πιστεύω καταρχήν ότι είτε το ναυάγιο έγινε τυχαία είτε όχι η όλη στάση της Πολιτείας είναι αμαρτωλή. Σε ένα κράτος που σέβεται τους πολίτες της, σε αυτό που λέμε κράτος Δικαίου τέτοια πράγματα δεν θα είχαν συμβεί. Η όλη ιστορία με το Χειμάρρα δείχνει ένα κράτος που όχι μόνο δεν θέλει να βάλει το μαχαίρι στο κόκκαλο, αλλά παρακολουθεί αδιάφορο τα όσα έγιναν. Κανείς δεν τιμωρήθηκε, κανείς δεν αποζημιώθηκε, υπήρξε τεράστια αδιαφάνεια σε ότι αφορούσε τον αριθμό των επιβαινόντων, των νεκρών, των αγνοούμενων, των κρατούμενων. Καμιά λιμενική αρχή δεν έδωσε λόγο στη Δικαιοσύνη (ποια Δικαιοσύνη, τη στρατιωτική; ) κανένα μέλος του πληρώματος δεν τιμωρήθηκε, οι αυτοψίες ήτανε μαγειρεμένες και το μόνο που έμεινε ήταν ένα κουκούλωμα. 

Η στάση του επίσημου ελληνικού κράτους, που εκείνη την χρονική περίοδο εξεδίωκε πολίτες για τις πολιτικές τους πεποιθήσεις είναι τέτοια που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι το ναυάγιο δεν ήταν ατύχημα. Βεβαίως δε μπορώ να το αποδείξω με τα στοιχεία που έχω στην διάθεσή μου, όμως ούτε και οι υποστηρίζοντες την αντίθετη άποψη μπορούν να κάνουν το ίδιο. Εκείνη την εποχή όποιος δεν ήταν «δεξιός» έπρεπε ή να σιωπά ή να φυλακίζεται. Ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι το ίδιο πλοίο ναυαγούσε με τον ίδιο τρόπο σε μία άλλη χρονική περίοδο, σε μία Ελλάδα πιο ελεύθερη και δημοκρατική, οι αντιφάσεις στις αυτοψίες θα οδηγούσαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το ναυάγιο δεν ήταν και πολύ «ατύχημα».

Εγώ θα σταθώ σε άλλο σημείο: ότι αν το καράβι δε βούλιαζε οι 30 (μα ήταν 30 ρε παιδιά; ) κρατούμενοι θα είχαν εξασφαλισμένο εισιτήριο για τον άλλο κόσμο σε κάποιο κολαστήριο όπου θα τους εκτελούσαν για εσχάτη προδοσία και κομμουνισμό. Ίσως, για κάποιον ναυαγό που ήταν και κρατούμενος το ναυάγιο να ήταν λύτρωση από τα χειρότερα.

----------


## Νάξος

Σεχετικά με αυτό το μήνυμα

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=361

Θα σε παρακαλούσα φίλε John Adam να παραθέσεις την πηγή αυτού του ντοκουμέντου. Παράλληλα, θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την αηδία μου για τις μεγάλες δυνάμεις (αναφέρομαι στις κυβερνήσεις τους και όχι στις κοινωνίες τους προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης) και για το ρόλο τους στο να υπονομευτεί κάθε έννοια δημοκρατίας και ελευθερίας στην πατρίδα μας. Είναι οι ίδιοι που χτες στο Κουβέϊτ και σήμερα στο Αφγανιστάν και το Ιράκ επενέβησαν προς «αποκατάσταση της τάξης». Στην Παλαιστίνη και την Κύπρο όμως έκαναν κοινώς τους «κινέζους».

----------


## τοξοτης

> RIZOSPASTIS 2-2-47.jpg
> 
> Και κάτι για το παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρων των καταστάσεων στην χώρα μας.


 
Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι σχέση έχει το δημοσίευμα αυτό με το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρα.
Θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις λίγο.

----------


## john adam

> Ούτε σαν ..υποψία κανείς δεν άφησε να ενοηθεί ότι η Κυβέρνηση ήθελε να πνίξει κανέναν, πόσο μάλλον 30 κρατούμενους, την στιγμή που οι εκτελέσεις είχαν προκαλέσει παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον. Πρόσεξε λίγο τα γεγονότα γιατί στα γραφόμενα του thread για το Χειμάρα έχει ειπωθεί σχεδόν όλη η αλήθεια. Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η θεωρία συνωμοσίας δεν έρχεται απο κανέναν ιστορικό. Ερχεται απο τους ανιστόριτους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει, βέβαια, οτι δεν υφίσταται. Και κάτι ακόμα. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε αθώο και τίποτα τυχαίο στην ιστορία αυτή, ακόμα και το ανθρώπινο λάθος.
> j


Έχει σχέση με το παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον. Και σίγουρα μέσα στο πλοίο που κρυβόταν όλη η αλήθεια... ερευνάται απο ξηράς.

----------


## john adam

Ριζοσπάστης 2 Φεβ. 1947

----------


## τοξοτης

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο διαχωρισμός του θέματος δεν θα βοηθήσει σε τίποτα.
> Εύχομαι το θέμα να μην ατονήσει και να μην ξεχαστεί (όπως έγινε πολλές φορές από τους ιστορικούς).
> 
> Σίγουρα προκαλεί ένταση, αντιπαραθέσεις και ζωηρές διαφωνίες.
> Αλλά αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό.
> Η λέξη* "Χειμάρρα"* είναι για πολλούς κόκκινο πανί.
> 
> Καλύτερα κάποιος να διαφωνεί και να εκδηλώνει την αντίθεσή του με έντονο τρόπο, από το να σιωπά.
> Το χειρότερο είναι πάντα η *λήθη* και η *αδιαφορία.*
> ...


Αγαπητέ Αντώνη ,

Κρατώ μόνο τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες και την οποία θεωρώ ωραιότατη και σπανιότατη.
Κατά τα άλλα πιστεύω ότι πολλές φορές και η λήθη χρειάζεται.
Η δε λήθη δε σημαίνει αδιαφορία.
Δε βλέπω δε το λόγο γιατί πρέπει <να ρίχνουμε συνέχεια λάδι στη φωτιά> αναφερόμενοι συνέχεια στο ίδιο θέμα και μάλιστα όχι στην ναυτική του πλευρά αλλά στην πολιτική του.
Πιστεύω ότι η μαύρη εκείνη εποχή του τόπου των εξοριών , των πολιτικών-κοινωνικών φρονημάτων ,των φράσεων <τους σφάζανε με κονσερβοκούτια> κλπ κλπ έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί και πρέπει να μείνει μόνο στα βιβλία της ιστορίας (δυστυχώς από εκεί δε μπορεί να διαγραφεί γιατί η ιστορία ενός τόπου , καλή ή κακή έχει συνέχεια και δεν διακόπτεται).
Κι αν όπως λες < οι ιστορικοί την ξέχασαν την ιστορία αυτή> τι πρέπει να γίνει , να τους αντικαταστήσουμε εμείς και να πάρουμε την θέση τους ?
Ίσως και αυτοί να έκριναν ότι το να λησμονιούνται κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο από την αναμόχλευσή τους.

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε Ellinis ,

Απ ότι κατάλαβες σε αυτά που έγραψα μόνο πρόθεση να να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση με θέμα μη σχετιζόμενο με το πλοίο.
Λήθη συνέστησα και να μην αναμοχλεύεται το θέμα όσον αφορά το πολιτικό του τμήμα προς αποφυγή τυχόν εντάσεων.
¶λλο να το συζητάς κατ ιδία με φίλους (όλων των αποχρώσεων) και άλλο σε ένα χώρο με πάνω από 10.000 μέλη.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Ο Ριζοσπάστης* έγραψε στις 21/1/1947 για το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ
Πηγή : nlg.gr

Α 65_-1_41678a.pdf

Β 65_21868_-1a.pdf

Γ 65_21869_-1a.pdf

Δ 65_21867_-1a.pdf

----------


## τοξοτης

Στις 22/1/1947  *ο Ριζοσπάστης * έγραψε για το ναυάγιο του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ
Πηγή : nlg.gr

----------


## τοξοτης

Δημοσιεύματα του *ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ* στις 23 και 24/1/1947 για το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ
Πηγή : nlg.gr

----------


## τοξοτης

Στις 26 ,28 , 29 31/1/1947 *ο ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΤΗΣ* έγραψε για το ναυάγιο του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ

Πηγή : nlg.gr

----------

